# That costs one euro. / That costs between 50 cents and one euro. (case)



## elroy

Hallo!

Sagt man “Das kostet *ein* Euro” oder “Das kostet *einen* Euro”?


----------



## Demiurg

Standardsprachlich: “Das kostet einen Euro”.  Umgangssprachlich hört man schon mal ab und zu “Das kost' ein' Euro”.


----------



## elroy

Ist das eine Verkürzung von “einen” (also Akkusativ) oder handelt es sich vielleicht um das Zahlwort “ein” als unbeugbares Element? Hört man auch “Das habe ich mit *ein* Euro gekauft”? 

Ich gehe wegen Deines Apostrophs davon aus, dass Du das als ersteres analysierst, nicht wahr?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ... Hört man auch “Das habe ich mit *ein* Euro gekauft”?
> ...


Das habe ich noch nicht gehört oder aktiv verwendet. (Ob es irgendwo in anderen Gegenden umgangssprachlich vorkommt, weiß ich nicht.)
Möglich ist standardsprachlich: _Der Preis ist ein Euro./_Kurzform: _Preis: 1 Euro.(=Preis: ein Euro)
_
Umgangssprachliche Verkürzungen sind aber üblich:
_Das hab' ich mit 'nem Euro gekauft."_


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Hutschi said:


> Umgangssprachliche Verkürzungen sind aber üblich:
> _Das hab' ich mit 'nem Euro gekauft."_



Das würde ich eher im Sinne von "...und nicht mit zwei 50-Cent-Münzen" verstehen. Oder auch "mit 'nem *Euro* (und nicht mit meinen restlichen Dalasi/Baht/Franken/Birr/Ngultrum/...-Münzen). Daher wäre so ein Satz für mich in der EU ungewöhnlich.

Höchstens in Gambia: "Das hab ich mit 'nem *Euro* (und nicht mit Dalasi) gekauft."


----------



## Hutschi

“Das Schloss Übigau habe ich mit 'nem Euro bezahlt“ -- das konnte der Käufer damals sagen. Oder war es noch Mark?
Ich denke, es kann vom Kontext abhängen.

Jedenfalls -- und das war die eigentliche Frage, wird es in solchen Fällen dekliniert.

Ob es dekliniert wird, hängt vom Verb ab.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ist das eine Verkürzung von “einen” (also Akkusativ) oder handelt es sich vielleicht um das Zahlwort “ein” als unbeugbares Element?


Ich würde sagen, meist handelt es sich um eine Verkürzung von _einen_. Sehr oft ist die Aussprache [aɪn:] und nicht [aɪn], also _ein'n_ und nicht _ein' _oder_ ein_. Ich denke aber, das schwankt von Sprecher zu Sprecher und Sprechsitation zu Sprechsitation. Ich habe meine Frau gefragt und sie meint auch, sie würde das zweite _n_ zumindest "gefühlt" mitsprechen. Ich denke auch, wir hätten das hier schon mal besprochen und auch andere hätte das gesagt.


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Antworten!

Meine Frage ist beim Ansehen eines YouToube-Videos entstanden. Sucht mal nach "6 Things I like about Japan | Super Easy German (73)" auf dem Kanal "Easy German". Die Sprecherin, die sehr deutlich und klar spricht, sagt ab 0:58 "Sie kosten zwischen 50 Cent und ein Euro". Ich habe den Satz gerade nochmal mit Kopfhörern angehört und immer noch keine Spur von einem zweiten "n" erkannt -- ich höre ganz klar "ein".

(Ich gehe davon aus, dass in diesem Fall "zwischen" keinen Dativ erfordert.)

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Hutschi

"Zwischen" erfordert tatsächlich hier nicht immer nicht den Dativ. Hier gibt es beide Möglichkeiten, aber nur, wenn es sich um Vergleiche von Zahlenwerten handelt:

"Sie kosten zwischen 50 Cent und ein Euro" 
(Ich bin über den Status nicht sicher. Ich denke aber, dass es nur umgangssprachlich so verwendet wird, aber es kommt oft vor. Hier ist es keine Verkürzung sondern ein Zahlwort.)
oder:

"Sie kosten zwischen 50 Cent und einem Euro".

Die Regel ist aber:

Die Deklination der Kardinalzahlen - Deutsche Grammatik 2.0


> Die Zahl eins entspricht dem unbestimmten Artikel und wird auch entsprechend dekliniert.


 
Vergleiche auch:


_Sie kosten zwischen ein und zehn Euro._ (Der Status ist mir unklar. Umgangssprachlich wird es verwendet.)
_Sie kosten zwischen einem und zehn Euro. (Standarddeutsch)_
_ ---
_

_Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen einem Euro und einem Pfund. _
Hier muss immer dekliniert werden.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> "Zwischen" erfordert tatsächlich hier nicht immer nicht den Dativ. Hier gibt es beide Möglichkeiten, aber nur, wenn es sich um Vergleiche von Zahlenwerten handelt:
> 
> "Sie kosten zwischen 50 Cent und ein Euro"
> (Ich bin über den Status nicht sicher. Ich denke aber, dass es nur umgangssprachlich so verwendet wird, aber es kommt oft vor. Hier ist es keine Verkürzung sondern ein Zahlwort.)


Mit "bis" ist es m.E. standardsprachlich: _Das kostet ein bis zwei Euro._ Oder auch:  _Das kostet ein, zwei Euro._


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Mit "bis" ist es m.E. standardsprachlich: _Das kostet ein bis zwei Euro._


 Good example. Thank you, Demiurg.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Mit "bis" ist es m.E. standardsprachlich


 Und mit "zwischen"? 


Demiurg said:


> Oder auch: _Das kostet ein, zwei Euro._


 Ist das auch standardsprachlich?


----------



## Gernot Back

youtube.com/watch?v=QSJ3P8mlqAk#t=0m56s (kein Link, nur eine Zeichenfolge, die man als Internet-Adresse interpretieren kann!)


elroy said:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass in diesem Fall "zwischen" keinen Dativ erfordert.


Richtig, denn bei einem einfachen Ausdruck ohne _zwischen ... und_ ist eine Akkusativergänzung zu _kosten _erforderlich. Der hier verwendete Nominativ ist schlicht falsch, rührt vielleicht aber aus der Unsicherheit, ob Dativ (als statische Angabe bei der Präposition _zwischen_) oder Akkusativ als Ergänzung zum Verb _kosten_ zu verwenden sei, und dann nimmt man halt die Grundform _Nominativ_.


----------



## Gernot Back

Eben in der Strato-Fernsehwerbung gehört:
Ein ganzes Jahr für nur *ein* (sic!) Euro!
Grauenvoll; so schnell geht das (... bergab mit der deutschen Sprache)!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Das würde ich eher im Sinne von "...und nicht mit zwei 50-Cent-Münzen" verstehen. Oder auch "mit 'nem *Euro* (und nicht mit meinen restlichen Dalasi/Baht/Franken/Birr/Ngultrum/...-Münzen). Daher wäre so ein Satz für mich in der EU ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Höchstens in Gambia: "Das hab ich mit 'nem *Euro* (und nicht mit Dalasi) gekauft."


Sehr richtig! Wenn man betonen will, dass der Preis günstig war, muss man ›einem‹ betonen: „Das habe ich mit *einem* Euro gekauft!“ und könnte es nur als ›ein’(n)‹ oder eher ›ei’m‹ verkürzen. Wobei mir der Satz aber sowieso etwas unüblich zu sein scheint. Normal wäre: „Das habe ich *für* einen Euro gekauft!“ (Da ginge dann aber problemlos „Das habe ich für ’nen Euro gekauft“, wenn man „einen“ nicht betont.)


Gernot Back said:


> Der hier verwendete Nominativ ist schlicht falsch, rührt vielleicht aber aus der Unsicherheit, ob Dativ (als statische Angabe bei der Präposition _zwischen_) oder Akkusativ als Ergänzung zum Verb _kosten_ zu verwenden sei, und dann nimmt man halt die Grundform _Nominativ_.


Das ist eine mögliche Erklärung. Vielleicht kommt es aber einfach durch die ungwöhnliche Sprechsituation zustande. Die Sprecherin spricht ziemlich langsam – da es ein Deutschkurs ist und die Zuschauer alles gut verstehen sollen. Das führt dazu, dass das vorher Gesagte schon ungewöhnlich lange zurückliegt in dem Moment, wo sie „ein“ sagt. Vielleicht hat sie da für einen kurzen Moment den Faden verloren; möglicherweise war sie auch in Gedanken schon beim nächsten Satz, was zur mangelnden Konzentration beiträgt. Es könnte sein, dass durch das langsame Sprechen quasi ein Doppelpunkt nach „zwischen“ steht.


Gernot Back said:


> Eben in der Strato-Fernsehwerbung gehört:
> Ein ganzes Jahr für nur *ein* (sic!) Euro!
> Grauenvoll; so schnell geht das (... bergab mit der deutschen Sprache)!


Auch hier könnte ein „Doppelpunkt-Effekt“ vorliegen. „Ein ganzes Jahr für nur: ein Euro!“ (Ta-daa!). Das Visuelle mag ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen: es wird groß eingeblendet:
Eigene Website 1 Jahr nur
1 € /Monat

Aber ich fürchte, dass du trotzdem recht hast mit dem Bergabgehen. Gerade bei Jugendlichen kann man solche Sachen wie „Das kostet ein Euro“ hören, und es ist ein ganz normales ›n‹ am Wortende, es wird nicht ›ein’n‹ mit langem ›n(’n)‹ am Ende gesagt.


----------



## Deleted721968

What about "That costs € 1,10" ?

_Das kostet [*einen/ein]* Euro zehn   ?_


----------



## Hutschi

_Das kostet *einen * Euro zehn - standardsprachlich
Das kostet *ein* Euro zehn - umgangssprachlich - da die Situation umgangssprachlich ist, hört man es häufig. Wahrscheinlich war es hier: "Verschlucken der Endsilbe". Sprachwandel zum Nominativ halte ich für denkbar, will es aber nicht weiter ausführen, es führt vom Thema weg.

PS: Oft sagt man stattdessen: Das kostet Eins-Zehn. Gleiche Bedeutung.
_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

castagnaccio said:


> What about "That costs € 1,10" ?
> 
> _Das kostet [*einen/ein]* Euro zehn   ?_


Ja, „Das kostet ein Euro zehn“ ist wohl umgangssprachlich. Man kann sich einen Doppelpunkt hinter „kostet“ vorstellen: „Das kostet: ein Euro zehn“. Vielleicht liegt eine Beeinflussung durch andere Zahlen vor; bei „Das kostet zwei Euro zehn“, „… drei Euro zehn“ etc. unterscheiden sich Akkusativ und Nominativ nicht, und dadurch hört sich vielleicht auch „Das kostet ein Euro zehn“ normal an. Das ist aber nur Spekulation, ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt.


Schlabberlatz said:


> „Ein ganzes Jahr für nur: ein Euro!“ (Ta-daa!).


Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass das etwas verkürzt ist. Er sagt eigentlich: „Ein ganzes Jahr für nur: ein Euro *im Monat*!“ (Aber auch da wäre „… für nur ein*en* Euro im Monat!“ die bessere Wahl. Und ›pro‹ wäre hier besser als ›im‹.)

Edit: Ein ›ist‹ zuviel.


----------



## Frank78

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, „Das kostet ein Euro zehn“ ist wohl umgangssprachlich. Man kann sich einen Doppelpunkt hinter „kostet“ vorstellen: „Das kostet: ein Euro zehn“. Vielleicht liegt eine Beeinflussung durch andere Zahlen vor; bei „Das kostet zwei Euro zehn“, „… drei Euro zehn“ etc. unterscheiden sich Akkusativ und Nominativ nicht, und dadurch hört sich vielleicht auch „Das kostet ein Euro zehn“ normal an.



Das hat wohl eher was mit der Dezimalstelle zu tun.

Vgl: "Der Tisch ist einen Meter lang" vs. "Der Tisch ist ein Meter zehn lang."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Das hat wohl eher was mit der Dezimalstelle zu tun.
> 
> Vgl: "Der Tisch ist einen Meter lang" vs. "Der Tisch ist ein Meter zehn lang."


Hört sich schlüssig an; wahrscheinlich ist es doch eine „normale“ Ausdrucksweise und nicht umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist aber hier ein anderes Verb: "lang sein" vs. "kosten".
Dass Muttersprachler hier unschlüssig sind, weist auf Sprachwandel hin in Richtung Vereinfachung durch Analogie.


----------



## Gernot Back

Wie gesagt: Es geht ganz schnell bergab:
Ein Monat lang kostenlos Zeitschriften lesen – für Telekomkunden 3 Monate!
E-Roller gratis ein Monat lang testen
Microsoft Office gratis nutzen – vier gute Tipps | iTopnews ("für ein Monat lang")
Fit fürs Jahresendgeschäft ("steht [...] ein Monat lang kostenlos zur Verfügung"
usw. usf.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Es ist aber hier ein anderes Verb: "lang sein" vs. "kosten".
> Dass Muttersprachler hier unschlüssig sind, weist auf Sprachwandel hin in Richtung Vereinfachung durch Analogie.



Ich versteh nicht, wie hier überhaupt über den Nominativ ernsthaft diskutiert werden kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Es fehlt hier der Doppelpunkt. "Ein Monat lang: Kostenlos Zeitung lesen."

Ansonsten muss da ein Akkussativ stehen.

Jedoch gibt es offensichtlich einen Wandel, der die Akkussativform ununterscheidbar macht vom Nominativ.
Das ist standardsprachlich falsch. Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Ich versteh nicht, wie hier überhaupt über den Nominativ ernsthaft diskutiert werden kann.





Frank78 said:


> Ich habe auch nichts gegen den Gentiv, aber der Nominativ geht gar nicht.


Thread: Das kostet ein'n Euro / ein Euro / einen Euro

Sinneswandel?  Allerdings liegt der Fall in dem älteren Thread anders, da steht ein ›wegen‹ vor der Maßangabe.

Der legendäre Dr. Bopp scheint es streng zu sehen:


> in der Standardsprache verlangt das Verb _kosten_ den Akkusativ. *Etwas kostet* _einen Euro, einen Euro und zwanzig Cent, *einen Euro dreißig*, einen Franken sechzig Rappen_, _einen Dollar, einen Rubel und fünfzig Kopeken _usw.
> Fragen Sie Dr. Bopp! » Der Liter Benzin kostet einen Euro und zwanzig Cent.






Gernot Back said:


> Wie gesagt: Es geht ganz schnell bergab:
> Ein Monat lang kostenlos Zeitschriften lesen – für Telekomkunden 3 Monate!
> E-Roller gratis ein Monat lang testen
> Microsoft Office gratis nutzen – vier gute Tipps | iTopnews ("für ein Monat lang")
> Fit fürs Jahresendgeschäft ("steht [...] ein Monat lang kostenlos zur Verfügung"
> usw. usf.


Einserseits … andererseits. Einerseits gebe ich dir aus vollem Herzen recht. Andererseits: Sprachwandel hat es immer gegeben und wird es wohl auch immer geben, und versuch mal, ihn aufzuhalten … Vieles, was wir heute normal finden, war für ältere Generationen neu und grässlich … und vieles, was wir heute neu und grässlich finden, wird für die Angehörigen späterer Generationen ganz normal klingen …


----------



## Frank78

Schlabberlatz said:


> Thread: Das kostet ein'n Euro / ein Euro / einen Euro
> Sinneswandel?  Allerdings liegt der Fall in dem älteren Thread anders, da steht ein ›wegen‹ vor der Maßangabe.



Ja da ging's um Präposition und Fall. Trotzdem hab ich doch dort und hier den Nom. ausgeschlossen.  
Hier haben wir Verben, die Objekte verlangen.

Oder hälst du auch "Das neue Auto kostet mich *ein* Batzen/Haufen Geld" für diskussionswürdig? Man darf ruhig mal sagen: Das ist falsch. 

Allenfalls verschmilizt es zu "ein'n", wie Berndf schon weiter oben angemerkt hat.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Oder hälst du auch "Das neue Auto kostet mich *ein* Batzen/Haufen Geld" für diskussionswürdig?


Nein, da hast du recht, das ist nicht diskussionswürdig. Manches ist so gerade eben noch akzeptabel (s. #15), vielleicht sogar „Das kostet ein Euro“ (als „Das kostet: ein Euro“), aber die von dir genannten Beispiele würde ich auch als falsch einstufen (vgl. #25).


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Das hat wohl eher was mit der Dezimalstelle zu tun.
> 
> Vgl: "Der Tisch ist einen Meter lang" vs. "Der Tisch ist ein Meter zehn lang."


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man _ein _statt _einen/ein'n_ sagt, dann weil _ein _als eine Mengenangabe auf einer kontinuierlichen Skala (rationale oder reelle Zahlen) verstanden wird und nicht als Abzählung (_eins, zwei, drei_).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frank78 said:


> Trotzdem hab ich doch dort und hier den Nom. ausgeschlossen.


Ups, das hatte ich missverstanden, sorry. Ich dachte, dass du damit meintest: „ein Meter zehn“ bzw. „ein Euro zehn“ sind in den genannten Beispielen alternativlos, d. h. „ein*en* Meter / Euro zehn“ kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine kleine dumme Frage:
Kann es auch eine falsche Rückübertragung sein von umgangssprachlich: "än Meter" (... das ist umgangssprachlich regional Akkusativ und relativ verbreitet, wird aber nur geschrieben, wenn die Umgangssprache gezeigt werden soll. än=einen->ein) ?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Eine kleine dumme Frage:
> Kann es auch eine falsche Rückübertragung sein von umgangssprachlich: "än Meter" (... das ist umgangssprachlich regional Akkusativ und relativ verbreitet, wird aber nur geschrieben, wenn die Umgangssprache gezeigt werden soll. än=einen->ein) ?


Wie lautet denn der entsprechende Nominativ? (Spontan würde ich vermuten, dass er auch ›än‹ lautet und das nur eine Aussprachevariante von ›ein‹ ist.)


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, beide Formen sind gleich.
Standarddeutsch sind sie verschieden.
Und in den entsprechenden Fällen ist nur Akkusativ korrekt.
Ich frage mich, warum es so oft anders gesprochen wird. Wird es als Nominativ empfunden oder lediglich der Akkusativ verkürzt?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ja, beide Formen sind gleich.


Man kann es nicht völlig ausschließen, dass ein Dialekt Einfluss auf die Hochsprache hat. In diesem Fall halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich. Im Dialekt gab es ursprünglich bestimmt auch eine längere Akkusativform (›ännen‹?), die dann verkürzt wurde. Dass eine Silbe weg gelassen wird, ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Man kann es als „parallel“ ansehen. In der Hochsprache wird ›ein, einen‹ zu ›ein, ein‹*, im Dialekt wird ›än, (ännen)‹ zu ›än, än‹, vielleicht mit, aber wahrscheinlich ohne gegenseitige Beeinflussung.

Edit: * (was dann nicht mehr „hochsprachlich“, sondern umgangssprachlich ist)


----------

